# welche bedingungen brauchen schnecken?



## sister_in_act (21. Juli 2008)

hallo alle

freundlicherweise habe ich von einem forenmitglied posthorn- und sumpfdeckelschnecken bekommen.
allerdings--
offenbar hat keine den umzug überlebt.i
ch hatte sie fast alle in den kleineren pflanzenteich gesetzt, wo es eigentlich  für meine begriffe die optimalen bedingungen geben müßte... 

kann man sie nicht umsiedeln*?
haben sie den posttransport ( in glas mit wasser und algen)nicht vertragen?

bin einigermaßen ratlos..

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

Hallo Ulla,

die Frage ist, wie lange waren sie unterwegs, wie warm war es zu dieser Zeit und lebten die Tierchen noch, als sie ankamen? Denn die Herrschaften - zumindest die Posthörnchen - brauchen auch Luft zum Atmen, fast mehr als das Wasser (solange sie nicht auf Winterruhe eingestellt sind).

Und bist Du sicher, dass sie alle tot sind? Hast Du leere Gehäuse gefunden?


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

hallo else

hatte schon den eindruck, daß sie lebten. zumindest ein paar, vielleicht nicht alle.
ich habe nichts mehr von ihnen gefunden--rein garnichts.
im alten teich  hatte ich auch etliche posthörnchen, die ich immer  sehen konnte.
da die pflanzen im  pflanzteich  in hellem kies  sitzen  und ich leicht auch die __ molche und sonstiges getier sehen kann würden mir die schnecken auffallen.
alle wech...
FRUST! 
muß ich dann doch die zoohandlung frequentieren...

grüssle 
ulla


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nichts mehr von ihnen gefunden--rein garnichts.



Das Problem kennen wir ... drei Stück in der Zoohandlung gekauft, 5 Stück von Eugen beim TT bekommen   ... beim Einsetzen waren sie putzmunter und krochen in alle Himmelsrichtungen davon ... das war das letzte Mal, dass wir sie gesehen haben.

Leere Gehäuse haben wir allerdings auch keine gefunden. Verstecken sich die Tierchen gerne   ? Uns würde schon mal interessieren, wo die die ganze Zeit rumschnecken   ... so sie denn hoffentlich noch leben :beeten .


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

Hallo.

Ich hab die Schnecken in "eingefahrenen" Miniteichen und in der Regentonne (mit Massen an __ Hornblatt). In beiden leben sie gut.
In den Teich hatte ich auch eine der Posthornschnecken entlassen. 
Sie sah ich vorgestern wieder, als ich an einer der Uferpflanzen rumfingerte.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

meine waren auch von Eugen.
vielleicht sind sie trotzig in den selbstmord gegangen ,weil es ihnen bei Eugen besser gefallen hat


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

Hallo Ulla,

also - ich glaube nicht, dass Deine Schnecken alle tot sind. Solange Du keine Gehäuse findest. Was ich festgestellt habe - sie wandern gerne. Meine sind auch immer zwischen beiden Becken unterwegs. Auch gerne mal gegen den Strom - in der Strömung zu sitzen, scheinen sie zu mögen. Ist Dein Pflanzenteich nicht mit dem großen verbunden? Wenn ja, dann geh mal da gucken. 

Hallo Ludwig,

auch bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die haben ein nettes Plätzchen gefunden, wo sie wahrscheinlich lecker alte Blättchen futtern...


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

morgen...öhm* heute geh ich auf *gehäusesuche*--mit und ohne geschnecks*
hätte ich ihnen mal namen gegeben, dann könnte ich sie wenigstens rufen  

gibts eigentlich *innerteichlich* irgendwelche tiere, die schnecken verspeisen?? 
sobald ich eine sichte geb ich meldung. 

grüße ulla


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

Hallo Ulla,

Welche Bedingungen brauchen Schnecken  

Gute Frage.  
Als erstes, würde ich mal sagen, brauchen sie Wasser.
Dann auch noch Nahrung, was heißt : abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, junge Austriebe oder feinen Algenrasen,den sie abraspeln können.

In meinen Teichen hab ich bestimmt hunderte Posthornschnecken und tausende Spitzschlammschnecken.
Letztere sieht man immer wieder an der Wasseroberfläche.
Die Posthörner nur ganz selten, die sind meist am Grund und durchforsten abgestorbene Pflanzenreste.
Wenn man weiß, wo sie sich gern aufhalten,brauch ich nur in den Teich gehen und mit der Hand am Boden entlang fahren,um welche zu fangen.
Am liebsten sind sie zwischen der Eleocharis acicul.

Bei den Posthörnern ist es wie mit den __ Muscheln.
Eine Attraktion für den Betrachter sind beide nicht, da man sie kaum zu Gesicht bekommt.
Auch ist die "Reinigungsfunktion" nicht so groß, wie es immer angepriesen wird.

Aber irgendwie gehören für mich Schnecken (im Gegensatz zu Fischen) in einen Pflanzenteich.


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

hallo Eugen



> Als erstes, würde ich mal sagen, brauchen sie Wasser.







> Dann auch noch Nahrung, was heißt : abgestorbene Pflanzenreste, junge Austriebe oder feinen Algenrasen,den sie abraspeln können



siehe das tischleindecktisch* im biotop
     

und die böden kann ich gut einsehen

bild 1 ist boden pflanzenteich, bild 2 der teich  mit BA domdeckeldomdeckel.
  

wobei mir das *mit der hand am boden vorbeifahren* relativ schwer fällt ohne taucherhelm 

es gibt durchströmung, ruhige ecken,--ich hab null plan, was fehlen könnte...

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*

Hallo Ulla,

es ist zwar ein bisschen schwiergi (warum bist Du so sparsam mit der Fotogröße?), aber da sind doch genug Ecken, wo Schnecken sich gern verstecken und rumknuspern.


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche bedingungen brauchen  schnecken?*



> warum bist Du so sparsam mit der Fotogröße?),


 naja 

dachte wenn ich so viele pics einstelle krieg ich am end    



> aber da sind doch genug Ecken, wo Schnecken sich gern verstecken und rumknuspern.



dachte ich ja eigentlich auch Else.. 
eigentlich meinte ich für jegliches getier an alles gedacht zu haben bei der neuanlage...
wahrscheinlich haben sie sich doch ertränkt weil sie von Eugen zwangsausgesiedelt wurden

gruß ulla,
 die nu immer noch keine wirkliche erklärung hat...


----------



## Ls650tine (17. Juni 2017)

Ich liebe das Forum  alle Themen gab´s schon mal.

Ich habe zu viele __ Schnecken in meinen Minis (__ Iris, Seerosen-Jungpflanzen und __ Binsen komplett gefressen, Tannenwedel unter Wasser nackig). 
Jetzt sammel ich sie im separaten Bottich und hoffe ich finde einen Abnehmer.
Inzwischen sollte ich sie aber füttern. Was kann ich denen geben? Ich hab mal __ Quellmoos rein, Wasserpflanzen die ich opfern würde werden langsam rar.
Fressen die auch Giersch?  davon hab ich genug. 
LG, Tine


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2017)

Giersch schmeckt bestimmt. Ich habe mal die Köcherfliegenlarven damit gefüttert, die mir immer die jungen Triebe unter Wasser weggefressen haben. Ging wunderbar.


----------



## Anja Thomas (17. Juni 2017)

Ich könnte __ Schnecken gebrauchen.  Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mir zwei Sumpfdeckelschnecken und zwei Posthörner gekauft. Sie wurden ca. 3-4 Stunden ohne Wasser transportiert (auf meine Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, das brauchen sie nicht?), alle haben es überstanden. Auch finde ich die vier immer mal wieder in meinem Teich, und das bei der geringen Anzahl.


----------

